# Tu rispondi al telefono



## RoinujNosde

Olá,
Eu sei que uma tradução para a frase acima é "Você atende o telefone".
Ela poderia significar também "Você responde ao telefone"?


----------



## machadinho

Antes de falar do italiano, o que quer dizer "você responde ao telefone" em português? Em que contexto alguém diria isso?

"Você responde *por* telefone" talvez?


----------



## RoinujNosde

machadinho said:


> "Você responde *por* telefone" talvez?


Sim!
O "al" me confundiu um pouco


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"Tradicionalmente, então, o sujeito atende *ao *telefone para atender *o *cliente..." Vi este exemplo na Internet na qual também encontrei explicações divergentes sobre a regência do verbo _atender_. Este link atender (o telefone) menciona _atender ao_, mas nele há quem se contraponha ao seu uso.


----------



## Tony100000

Por aqui, usamos:

Atender alguém por telefone.
Atender por telefone alguém.
Atender o telefone.


----------



## RoinujNosde

Marcio_Osorio said:


> "Tradicionalmente, então, o sujeito atende *ao *telefone para atender *o *cliente..." Vi este exemplo na Internet na qual também encontrei explicações divergentes sobre a regência do verbo _atender_. Este link atender (o telefone) menciona _atender ao_, mas nele há quem se contraponha ao seu uso.





Tony100000 said:


> Por aqui, usamos:
> 
> Atender alguém por telefone.
> Atender por telefone alguém.
> Atender o telefone.



Minha dúvida não é sobre regência, mas, sim, sobre as possíveis traduções da frase...
Obrigado mesmo assim


----------



## machadinho

Talvez consultar o fórum de italiano?


----------



## RoinujNosde

machadinho said:


> Talvez consultar o fórum de italiano?


Este não é o forum indicado para traduções entre português e outros idiomas?


----------



## machadinho

RoinujNosde said:


> Este não é o forum indicado para traduções entre português e outros idiomas?


Sim.


RoinujNosde said:


> Olá,
> Eu sei que uma tradução para a frase acima é "Você atende o telefone".
> Ela poderia significar também "Você responde ao telefone"?


Mas a pergunta é sobre o significado da frase. Uma vez que a gente tenha certeza sobre os significados possíveis da frase em italiano então poderemos sugerir traduções para o português. Faça como quiser.


----------



## RoinujNosde

machadinho said:


> Mas a pergunta é sobre o significado da frase.


Eu usei "significar" como _sinônimo_ para "tradução"...


----------



## Carfer

RoinujNosde said:


> Minha dúvida não é sobre regência, mas, sim, sobre as possíveis traduções da frase...
> Obrigado mesmo assim


Certamente, mas o que parece estar na base da dúvida é o sentido que atribui a '_responder_'. Entende que pode ser sinónimo de '_atender_'? Por mim, acho que sim, pode, e, mesmo sem saber italiano, diria que é esse o significado da expressão. Afinal de contas, dizemos '_telefonei para casa dele, mas ninguém respondeu_'. '_Responder_' não significa sempre, necessariamente, '_dar resposta a um pergunta_', logo _'responder ao telefone_' não tem de ser entendido no sentido de dar respostas ao aparelho, da mesma forma que '_falar ao telefone_' não é falar com ele. Aliás, houve um tempo em que os atendedores automáticos de chamadas se chamavam '_respondedores_' e o equivalente a _'responder_' pode ter o sentido de _'atender'_ noutras línguas latinas, como julgo que também pode em português. Contudo, a forma como fez a pergunta sugere que admite a possibilidade de '_rispondi_' ter um sentido diferente de '_atende/atendes_'.

P.S: Enquanto escrevia isto, a discussão evoluiu, mas parece-me que o machadinho acaba de pôr o dedo na ferida.


----------



## machadinho

RoinujNosde said:


> Eu usei "significar" como _sinônimo_ para "tradução"...


Tudo bem. Mesmo assim, você percebe (como o Carfer) que o que está em questão, é o significado da frase, não a tradução dela?


----------



## RoinujNosde

Vou reformular minha dúvida:

"Você responde por telefone" é uma tradução aceitável para "Tu rispondi al telefono"?
Contexto:
João: Eu te disse mil vezes, cara. Mande um e-mail. Mas, não, você nunca me escuta. Você responde por telefone...
Roberto: Desculpe-me. Não sou bom com coisas tecnológicas.

Pessoal, desculpem por essa confusão...


----------



## machadinho

Calma aí. Só para ficar claro, você está interessado em traduzir *do* português *para* o italiano então?


----------



## RoinujNosde

machadinho said:


> Calma aí. Só para ficar claro, você está interessado em traduzir *do* português *para* o italiano então?


Quero verificar minha tradução do italiano para o português.


----------



## Carfer

RoinujNosde said:


> Quero verificar minha tradução do italiano para o português.



Mas, nesse caso, porque é que não nos dá o original italiano? Como é que podemos verificar a tradução do italiano para o português se não o conhecemos? Pondo a questão nesses termos, qualquer resposta que lhe possamos dar é aleatória.


----------



## RoinujNosde

Carfer said:


> Mas, nesse caso, porque é que não nos dá o original italiano? Como é que podemos verificar a tradução do italiano para o português se não o conhecemos? Pondo a questão nesses termos, qualquer resposta que lhe possamos dar é aleatória.


Falo por experiência própria quando digo que só é necessário a frase original e o contexto (não importando o idioma deste) para se traduzir.


----------



## machadinho

RoinujNosde said:


> Falo por experiência própria quando digo que só é necessário a frase original e o contexto (não importando o idioma deste) para se traduzir.


Não, você não quer dar o contexto original porque você não quer revelar o seu original. Suponho que por razões profissionais ou acadêmicas. É uma opção. É um direito.¹

O problema, @RoinujNosde, é que, ao fazer uso desse direito, você não deve esperar que a gente adivinhe se a tradução está ou não adequada ao contexto.

Ora, se o contexto em português dado acima por você for uma tradução fidedigna, e não mera invenção sua para encobrir o original, então, sim, fica óbvio que a sua tradução está adequada. Mas aí fica um mistério a razão da pergunta.  Você fala português tão bem quanto qualquer um de nós aqui.

1. Em que pesem as regras do fórum, que, a meu ver, são secundárias.


----------



## RoinujNosde

A razão pela qual não postei o contexto original, é que não o tenho.
Quero saber se a frase original se encaixa nele da mesma forma que a minha tradução.


----------



## guihenning

Cadê o @Nino83?


----------



## guihenning

Acho bem possível que se possa dizer "responder por telefone", assim como se responde por carta ou e-mail. Mas a dúvida que paira sobre mim, pelo menos, é se a frase em italiano significa isso, de fato. Como se pode ou não traduzi-la para o português é uma questão secundária, já que não podemos saber que nuance tem a tal frase italiana.


----------



## Nino83

Olá a todos! Oi, Gui!


RoinujNosde said:


> Eu sei que uma tradução para a frase acima é "Você atende o telefone".
> Ela poderia significar também "Você responde o telefone"?


Se o telefone tocar, eu digo para você "Scusa Gui/Machadino/Carfer/Roi, puoi rispondere al telefono, per favore?" (que seria "desculpa, pode atender o telefone, por favor?" acho, não é?) e, também, se estiver chamando e ninguém responde, eu digo "non risponde nessuno al telefono" (que seria "ninguém responde ao telefone", se não erro).
Ou seja, em italiano usamos sempre o verbo _rispondere_.
_Attendere_ em vez significa _esperar, estar à espera_.


----------



## RoinujNosde

Então, @Nino83,
Eu já sabia que "Tu rispondi al telefono" se traduz como "Você atende o telefone". Mas poderia, também, significar "Você responde pelo telefone"?

Obrigado.


----------



## machadinho

Nino, a dúvida do Roinúj, até onde pude alcançar, é se Tu rispondi al telefono pode significar também Tu rispondi (ad una domanda) al telefono. Não tem nada a ver com português. 

Agora por que tanto rodeio, aí eu já não sei.


----------



## RoinujNosde

machadinho said:


> Agora por que tanto rodeio, aí eu já não sei.



Não tenho domínio suficiente da língua italiana para me arriscar no fórum Solo Italiano.
Por isso, transformei minha dúvida em uma pergunta sobre tradução.


----------



## Nino83

Ah, entendi agora (em verdade não li todo o filo ).
Neste caso se diz _puoi rispondermi *per*/*al* telefono? puoi rispondermi telefonicamente?_.
Sim, pode ter esse sentido. 
A preposição _a_ é muito usada com outros verbos, como _puoi parlare al telefono?_ (por exemplo se há outras pessoas que podem ouvir a discussão telefónica), _puoi aiutarmi al telefono?_. 
Se você não quer ambiguidade, pode dizer _puoi rispondermi per telefono?_ ou _puoi rispondermi telefonicamente?_.


----------



## machadinho

RoinujNosde said:


> Não tenho domínio suficiente da língua italiana para me arriscar no fórum Solo Italiano.
> Por isso, transformei minha dúvida em uma pergunta sobre tradução.


"Sangue bom, a gente só aprende a nadar se jogando na piscina, morô?" (William Shakespeare)


----------



## RoinujNosde

Nino83 said:


> Ah, entendi agora (em verdade não li todo o filo ).
> Neste caso se diz _puoi rispondermi *per*/*al* telefono? puoi rispondermi telefonicamente?_.
> Sim, pode ter esse sentido.
> A preposição _a_ é muito usada com outros verbos, como _puoi parlare al telefono?_ (por exemplo se há outras pessoas que podem ouvir a discussão telefónica), _puoi aiutarmi al telefono?_.
> Se você não quer ambiguidade, pode dizer _puoi rispondermi per telefono?_ ou _puoi rispondermi telefonicamente?_.



Sanou minha dúvida, obrigado.



machadinho said:


> "Sangue bom, a gente só aprende a nadar se jogando na piscina, morô?" (William Shakespeare)



Isso parece com algo que o Capitão Nascimento falaria... 
Não desenvolvi meus braços e pernas ainda, eu me afogaria.


----------

